# Facebook audio video out of sync



## Elastic (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I broadcast to Facebook live the other day no problem, for 90mins, but today when I tried it, the audio is slightly out of sync with the video.
Any ideas on why this is and how to solve it?

I've played with all sorts of settings in OBS but nothing seems to get it tight in sync.

OBS settings -

Video bitrate - 1500
Audio bitrate - 160
Base canvas res - 1280x800 (only option)
Output scaled res - 640x400
Fps - 30

I'm running mac OS X 10.11.5 with a logo tech c920 cam via USB. MacBook Pro late 2011, very fast broadband connection.
Audio is coming out of a DJ mixer and going into the input port on the MacBook Pro.

Thanks


----------



## dping (Aug 17, 2016)

Elastic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I broadcast to Facebook live the other day no problem, for 90mins, but today when I tried it, the audio is slightly out of sync with the video.
> Any ideas on why this is and how to solve it?
> ...


set scene buffering to 700ms and post a logfile from when you last streamed.


----------



## Elastic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks dping, where is that located? I have looked but can't see that setting. New to OBS and streaming. 

Thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## bballboy2002 (Aug 28, 2016)

I am having the same issue with streaming to Twitch.
Log


----------



## TheFritz (Sep 4, 2016)

I am having the same issue, just using a DSLR connected through a BlackMagic Ultra Mini Recorder into my Macbook Pro. I have lowered my video capture all the down to 640x480 at 30fps, bitrate for video to 1800 and audio to 72 with 10MB upload speeds, but audio lags behind video on FB and on the local recording saved to my computer. 

If anyone has experience with audio video sync on Facebook Live streams, help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jack g (Jan 24, 2017)

Same issues here. Nikon D810 connected via HDMI to BlackMagic Ultra Mini Recorder into Macbook Pro and streaming into Facebook LIve. Considerable audio out of sync. Looking to bump this thread in hopes there are ideas on how to fix this issue.
Thanks! J.G.


----------



## rabidsquirrel (Mar 13, 2017)

Exact same issue here. Audio half a second out of sync.


----------

